
Tree-planting drones are firing seed missiles to restore the world’s forests - rmason
https://www.fastcompany.com/90329982/these-tree-planting-drones-are-firing-seed-missiles-to-restore-the-worlds-forests
======
cr0sh
I wonder if this method is cheaper and/or more effective than dropping from
regular airplanes en-masse? Kinda like the surveillance antenna things the USA
did during the Vietnam war?

